# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من قصيدة  "بقايا بقايا" لـــ  "فاروق جويدة"

## لما

من قصيدة  "بقايا بقايا" لـــ  "فاروق جويدة"
*جريدة الأهرام 5/6/2009*
لماذا أراك على كل شئ بقايا .. بقايا؟ 
إذا جاءني الليل ألقاك طيفاً..
وينساب عطرك بين الحنايا؟
لماذا أراك على كل وجه 
فأجرى إليك .. وتأبى خطايا؟ 
وكم كنت أهرب لكي لا أراك
فألقاك نبضاً سرى فى دمايا
فكيف النجوم هوت فى التراب 
وكيف العبير إذا .. كالشظايا؟ 
عيونك كانت لعمري صلاة..
فكيف الصلاة غدت .. كالخطايا؟
لماذا أراك وملء عيوني دموع الوداع؟
لماذا أراك وقد صرت شيئاً 
بعيداً .. بعيداً .. توارى .. وضاع؟
تطوفين فى العمر مثل الشعاع 
أحسك نبضاً 
وألقاك دفئا 
وأشعر بعدك .. أنى الضياع 
إذا ما بكيت أراك ابتسامة 
وإن ضاق دربي أراك السلامة 
وإن لاح فى الأفق ليل طويل 
تضئ  عيونك .. خلف الغمامة
لماذا أراك على كل شئ 
كأنك فى الأرض كل البشر 
كأنك درب بغير انتهاء 
وأنى خلقت لهذا السفر 
إذا كنت أهرب منك .. إليك
فقولي بربك .. أين المفر؟! 


                                                   من قصيدة .. بقايا بقايا  سنة 1983.

----------


## امان الواصل

جميل ان نعترف برقة وعذوبة هذا الشاعر الرقيق 
كتب لك اللة  التوفيق وادام عليك الصحة والعافية

----------


## totate

وقفت تحدق في الطريق

وخلف عينيها جراح اليأس

تعصف بالبريق..

وعبيرها يتوسد النسمات

محمولا كأشلاء الغريق

والشمس تترك للضياع ثيابها

ويغوص منها السحر في بحر سحيق

وعلى جدائل شعرها

جلس العذاب وراح في نوم عميق

ماتت على فمها ابتسامة عاشق

فغدت بقايا من رحيق

----------

